# ¿donde encontrar participio de verbo aleman? (hilo cerrado temporalmente; paciencia, por favor ;-))



## thosecars82

Hola buenas

Queria preguntar si hay alguna página web donde pueda encontrar para cada verbo en alemán, su correspondiente forma verbal en participio.

Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Aquí hay una lista de los verbos irregulares con sus correspondientes formas:


----------



## thosecars82

Estopa said:


> Aquí hay una lista de los verbos irregulares con sus correspondientes formas:


Gracias.
Por ejemplo en la lista anterior no he encontrado ausgehen.

Sin embargo, he encontrado esto:
http://www.verbix.com/languages/german.shtml
Esta bastante bien.
Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Tienes razón. No había caído en que en mi lista no aparecen los verbos separables. Solo se pueden consultar los verbos sin el prefijo.

Si tienes la posibilidad de entrar siempre en internet tu página es mucho mejor, claro. Lo otro es más "de bolsillo".


----------



## Geviert

Online hay muchos conjugadores de verbos. Yo uso este por ejemplo.


----------



## Sanem

http://www.verbformen.de/konjugation/haben.htm

Esta página alemana me parece muy útil.Espero que te ayude !


----------

